# Teriyaki Marinade



## monty (Nov 8, 2005)

Teriyaki Marinade

How about Teriyaki Wings? This recipe will do about 40 wings. Whether or not you separate the wings is up to you. This recipe doubles easily. Since I see that some of you can get higher temps in your smokers give this a whirl! Aim for at least 300! 

40 chicken wings 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
2 cups teriyaki marinade/sauce 
2 Tbs dry mustard 
2 Cups dry sherry 
2 Tbs ground ginger 
1 Tbs garlic powder 
1 Cup honey 
1 Tbs onion powder 
About 1 inch fresh ginger minced 
Four large cloves garlic minced 
2 Tbs minced fresh onion 

Mix all ingredients together in a pot of sufficient size, add wings. Add more teriyaki sauce if not covered in pot. cover and marinade overnight in fridge stirring several times. Stir well just before placing on cooking surface. If cooking in a smoker baste with sauce several times. If cooking on a high heat grill baste once. When crispy they are done! A bit of cayenne can add some heat. 
And there's more!

Use the marinade as is on Pork, Beef, or Poultry as a grilling baste.
Eliminate the oil and honey and substitute one cup brown sugar or one cup medium amber Vermont Maple Syrup and use for jerky. Keep the oil and eliminate the honey and substitutre one cup of brown sugar or one cup of Vermont Maple Syrup for a grilling baste.
My next project will be for a sausage using a variation of this recipe. But that will have to wait till winter is over.
In the meantime have fun with this recipe, play with it and keep me posted on your results.
Enjoy!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 12, 2006)

monty, 

substitute sesame oil for the veg oil and I think you will be pleasently surprised.


----------



## monty (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds really interesting, Cajun! I am hoping to get my new GOSM Big Block Gasser before the weekend and have teriyaki on the mind. (among other things) Merci bien, mon ami!
Bon Chance!
Monty.


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 14, 2006)

I think I just found a new marinade to try for my jerky


----------



## cookerlady (Aug 8, 2008)

say, Monty, your marinade sounds yummy! However, I do have one question? Can you use cooking sherry or does it need to be the regular dry sherry? I want to try this on some chicken breasts  for a salad. Will this meat good on salad?


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Judt lookin' at the list of components males my taste buds come alive. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 8, 2008)

thankx monty................on my list =)


----------



## monty (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments, folks.

Cookerlady, if you prepare the meat ahead of time and then refrigerate then include in the salad it should be excellent. The sherry can be cooking sherry or regular dry sherry, your preference.

The ingredients act very well together. Aside from the obvious tangy approach to this marinade, when grilling the meat the sherry helps keep everything in place and then dissipates quickly under heat leaving the honey to hold the flavor to the meat.

Meat will be coated with a slightly sticky and flavorful coating. And it has worked on just about any type of meat to include beef jerky.

Have at it folks and present your results!

Cheers!


----------



## cookerlady (Aug 9, 2008)

Just got back from the grocery store and guess what...They didn't carry cooking sherry.  I don't frequent liquor stores so my next question is...what would be a close substitute?


----------



## monty (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, CL!

Did you ask the clerks if they carried it? I usually find it either with the cooking oils or in the International foods area. Even out here in the sticks I do not have a problem getting it.

The only thing I would recommend other than cooking sherry would be a cheap drinking sherry. The sherry keeps all the ingredients disolved and equalized. Upon hitting the fire the sherry leaves and the honey holds the spices and flarors in.

I have never tried anything else in the 20 plus years since I concocted this marinade and am at a loss as to what to suggest. But, cooking is always an experiment. So have at it and see what you come up with. 

Keep us posted!
Cheers!


----------



## cookerlady (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes, I did ask the clerks if they carried it and they don't. The grocer says that any cooking wine is quite similar to the cooking sherry. I got some burgundy cooking wine and am thinking of trying  that. Does anyone out there have some suggestions for me as to what I could substitute for the sherry?


----------



## monty (Aug 9, 2008)

I would definitely not use burgundy. Go for a white cooking wine. The burgundy will overpower some the spices and act very badly with the teryaki. Cooking sherry has a more neutral flavor.

Cheers!


----------



## cookerlady (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for telling me. I know nothing about wine and so will have to rely on others who do know. I have some white cooking wine I use for another chicken marinade and I'll use that.


----------



## curious aardvark (Aug 9, 2008)

most teriyaki sauce is a mixture of soysauce, tomatoe ketchup and a small amount of orange juice. 

I hate to see an enthusiast using bottled sauces or packaged seasonings when you can make your own :-)

A good tariyaki sauce can be made with equal amounts of soy sauce and ketchup and half the amount of orange juice. I tend to add garlic and ginger as well. But that's not traditional.


----------



## smoked (Aug 10, 2008)

Monty, you could easily omit the "teriyaki sauce" and just use soy sauce instead and it would be fine, granted you then might want to think of adding a tad more ginger and brown surgar.......I've used something very similar to this on ground beef teriyaki jerky in the past.......


----------



## monty (Aug 10, 2008)

As I have frequently stated recipes are guidelines and this one is no different.  I am always looking for a better way to excellence in flavor and I post my works for others to enjoy and improve upon.

Cheers!


----------



## smoked (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree, so here is tipping one to you..........  it was amazing how similar the recipe was to one I'd used in the past......


----------



## walking dude (Aug 10, 2008)

Monty.............you don't think low-sodium teriyaki sauce would change the recipe TOO much do you?


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm looking to start experimenting with ground beef Jerkey.  How would you recommend adjusting this recipe for that?

Sorry, not trying to hijack the thread!


----------



## cookerlady (Aug 11, 2008)

Monty-- I tried your recipe tweaking it a little to suit my family's taste.    When the meat come of the grill I asked my daughter if she liked it.   She said it was ok but then I noticed she coudn't stop eating on it.  My son really liked it so...now well see how it is on salad tonight.  Sorry I don't have a camera so I can't post pics for you all.


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey, folks!

WD... I use low sodium teryaki and it is fine!

Werdwolf... The second paragraph on the bottom in the instructions section tells exactly what to do for any type of jerky. The only exception would be with the burger jerky. "Shoot" it out on your cold smoker shelf and then brush on the marinade. Wait five minutes, gently turn over and brush on again. Wait five minutes and then do as you would normally.

Cookerlady...I think we have made an impression here. If the children like it then the world is secure. We'll see how the salad goes. As for the camera. not to worry! In time! Besides, I know what it looks like! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cheers, y'all!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't know how I've missed this thread Monty. Sure looks like a tasty recipe, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey, Jeanie,

I originally posted this recipe and a lot of others in 2005 when we were just getting going. Hope you try it and like it!

The beauty of this particular recipe lies in its versatility and how easily it can be manipulated to your own personal preferences.

Cheers!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

I need to go back and read those posts Monty, there is such a wealth of knowledge here thanks to you folks. I appreciate you sharing. :)
I will definately try this recipe, looks great just how you posted it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thank you again!


----------

